# Von T-Online DSL 16k auf VDSl 50 umsteigen?



## Dre (27. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute, hab die Tage Post von der T-online bekommen wonach die mir anbieten, dass ich von DSL 16000 auf VDSL 25/50 umsteige.

Hat das schon jemand gemacht, gibts Erfahrungen? 
Interessieren würden mich Punkte wie:

Wie schnell geht die Umstellung an sich (Wie lange muss ich internetlos sein)
Wie stabil läuft das Netzwerk (gibts oft Ausfälle, weil die Technologie noch recht neu ist?)
Werden die Übertragungsraten und die versprochenen geringen Latenzen eingehalten? (sehr wichtig die Latenz weil Zocker)
Gibts ne Möglichkeit jederzeit ne neue Ip zu beziehen zb durch ein und ausschalten des routers so wie beim normalen DSL? (brauch ich oft bei zb megavideo, videobb wos watchtimebegrenzungen gibt pro ip)

Und last but not Least: Taugt der Router des Anbieters was (Speedport W723V gibts für 2,93 Euronen mntl dazu), oder sollte man sich schon ne Fritzbox gönnen (uaagh 150 Euronen minimum)? 

Vielen Dank


----------



## BloodySuicide (27. Dezember 2011)

Du bist maximal ne Stunde ohne Internet. Dein DSL wird im HVt weggeschalten und gleich danach das VDSL zugeschalten.
Geschwindigkeit bei VDSL 50 ist eigentlich fast immer bei 43-50 und sehr stabil. Ping kann minimal besser oder schlechter sein. Unterschiede wirst du nicht merken. Dynamische IP bleibt auch bei VDSL.
Und ja, der 723 taugt was! Ich würde allerdings fast den 921 wählen. 

Meine Erfahrung? Ich schalte jeden Tag VDSL


----------



## Research (27. Dezember 2011)

Da gibt es höchstens Verbesserung im Up/Download Bereich.

Sonst gleichbleibend. Schafft es die T-Kom denn dich mit echte 16.000 zu versorgen?


----------



## Dre (27. Dezember 2011)

Die 16.000 down bekomme ich knapp hin. Sind so zwischen 1,7 und 1,8 mbyte/sec. Ob der upload auch das Versprochene einhält, hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht geschaut.

Prinzipiell wäre VDSL eh n Luxustoy. DSL 16000 reicht ja. Allerdings gibts momentan bis 31.01 scheinbar keinen Preisaufschlag wenn man nicht VDSL 25 sondern gleich 50 nimmt. Und wenn ich mir anschau wie BF3 volle 3 Stunden dauert bei max. Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit, hmmm, da dürfts dann schon gern noch ein bisserl mehr sein...


----------



## Eldiabolo (27. Dezember 2011)

Haben auch VDSL 50 und ich muss sagen es ist klasse, allerdings wirst du schnell feststellen, dass nur seeehr wenige Server dir die vollem 50Mbit an downstream liefern, dafür ist es ja auch nicht gedacht, nämlich noch in Verbindung mit Entertain (normalerweise, klar geht auch ohne und zur IP-Telefonie). Da sind wir schon beim nächsten Punkt. Ich meine die Telekom behält sich vor ab 300 GB Traffic im Monat bei NICHT-Entertainanschlüssen, also nur VDSL, die Geschwidigkeit zu drosseln auf 6Mbit. Allerdings hab ich schon oft gelesen, dass da nix passiert ist, bei mehr als 300 GB und die Telekom das nur vorsichtshalber reinschreibt.

Und was den Router angehet: bloß keins von dieses Telekom-Dingern -.- Wir haben den W921v und wenn ich mich nicht gerade darüber ärgere, dass er so sehr im Funktionsumfang beschnitten ist, dann Verliert er das DSL-Signal -.-  oder speichert ne Einstellung nicht... Gönn' dir dir 200 € für ne Fritzbox und du wirst glücklicher sein als mit dem Telekom-schrott!

LG
Fabian


----------



## K3n$! (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab jetzt seit dem 1.7.2009 VDSL 50 mit Entertain und bin sehr zufrieden. 

Deine Fragen: 

Wie schnell geht die Umstellung an sich (Wie lange muss ich internetlos sein): *Keine Ahnung, nicht lange *

Wie stabil läuft das Netzwerk (gibts oft Ausfälle, weil die Technologie noch recht neu ist?): *Es hält sich sehr in Grenzen. Mit dem alten Speedport W721v gab es sehr oft Disconnects, allerdings hat sich das mit dem W722v geändert. Bei dem Nachfolger W723v sollte es ja ganz weg sein. *

Werden die Übertragungsraten und die versprochenen geringen Latenzen eingehalten? (sehr wichtig die Latenz weil Zocker):*
Was heißt niedrige Latenzen, die versprochen werden. Ich sage mal, mit DSL16k hast du auf jeden Fall einen niedrigeren Ping als mit VDSL, es sei denn, du hast 16k+. Ich selbst habe einen Ping zu den Gameservern von ca. 30ms. Zu heise.de sind es ungefähr 26ms.*

Gibts ne Möglichkeit jederzeit ne neue Ip zu beziehen zb durch ein und  ausschalten des routers so wie beim normalen DSL? (brauch ich oft bei zb  megavideo, videobb wos watchtimebegrenzungen gibt pro ip):
*Ja. Wie schon geschrieben, behälst du deine dynamische IP. Beim W722v gibts sogar Batch-Files, um das bequem ausführen zu können. *


----------



## Dre (27. Dezember 2011)

Zu dieser 300 gigabyte Begrenzung vor Beschneidung: Laut aktuellem Angebot von Call & Surf Comfort VDSL - ultraschnell surfen und endlos telefonieren | Telekom

-> Reiter Tarifdetails: Bei Überschreitung von 100 Gigabyte/Monat bei VDSL 25 bzw. 200 Gigabyte/Monat bei VDSL 50 wird ne 6k Begrenzung geschalten. Wie konsequent das verfolgt wird, keine Ahnung. Jedenfalls können 100 Gigabyte/Monat schon mal knapp werden, 200 sollten aber dick reichen.

Nen 200 Euro Router will ich eigentlich unbedingt vermeiden! Das Geld würd ich lieber verdoppeln und mir nen 2500k samt Mainboard und Rams zulegen. Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.

Ich werd wohl da mal anrufen und mir erstmal bestätigen lassen ob die 50er Version überhaupt verfügbar ist, oder sich das Angebot bei mir zuhause eh nur auf 25 bezieht.

Vielen Dank für die vielen, gründlichen Antworten!
pcgh community, ihr rockt


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2011)

Man kann die Router auch mieten, kostet nicht die Welt. Und die GB-Grenze: die werden das sicher nur dann drosseln, wenn man regelmäßig viel zieht, und wer wirklich oft mehr als 200-300GB zieht, der spart garantiert Geld an anderer Stelle und sollte sich nicht beschweren...  



Wegen des Pings hab ich da auch mal eine Frage: ich hab das Gefühl, dass mein Ping sehr mies ist (DSL 6000k), da ich zB bei CoD MW3 fast immer eine deutliche Verzögerung zu Gegnern habe - könnte ich hier mit VDSL ein Verbesserung erwarten? Bei DSL16k erwarte ich keine Verbesserung, da für den Ping ja nicht die Bandbreite das wichtigste ist. Wo kann ich den Ping überhaupt mal messen? zB bei computerbild.de wird mir "Nicht messbar" angezeigt, beim Test von Unitymedia hab ich 55ms.


----------



## robbe (28. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Man kann die Router auch mieten, kostet nicht die Welt. Und die GB-Grenze: die werden das sicher nur dann drosseln, wenn man regelmäßig viel zieht, und wer wirklich oft mehr als 200-300GB zieht, der spart garantiert Geld an anderer Stelle und sollte sich nicht beschweren...
> 
> 
> 
> Wegen des Pings hab ich da auch mal eine Frage: ich hab das Gefühl, dass mein Ping sehr mies ist (DSL 6000k), da ich zB bei CoD MW3 fast immer eine deutliche Verzögerung zu Gegnern habe - könnte ich hier mit VDSL ein Verbesserung erwarten? Bei DSL16k erwarte ich keine Verbesserung, da für den Ping ja nicht die Bandbreite das wichtigste ist. Wo kann ich den Ping überhaupt mal messen? zB bei computerbild.de wird mir "Nicht messbar" angezeigt, beim Test von Unitymedia hab ich 55ms.



zb. hier: Pingtest.net - The Global Broadband Quality Test

Oder du öffnest einfach mal die Eingabeaufforderung und pingst heise.de an. Das ist so die Standardadresse zum Anpingen, ich hab da sowohl frühs als auch abends nen Mittelwert von 20ms.


----------



## ЯoCaT (28. Dezember 2011)

ich hoffe ich werde jetzt nicht zu doll geflamet, aber ich will dennoch fragen was bringt dir der umstieg die ganzen server geben doch eh nicht mehr her?! (also wenn du mehr upload und bessere ping times hast dann ist die frage total sinnlos weil dan würde ich auch umsteigen)


----------



## robbe (28. Dezember 2011)

Es gibt immer mehr Server die solche Bandbreiten hergeben. Mir persönlich wären 50Mbit sogar zu wenig. Ich würde meine 100Mbit down/10mbit up nicht wieder hergeben wollen.


----------



## K3n$! (28. Dezember 2011)

Also ich denke, der Glaube, dass viele Server die Bandbreite nicht hergeben, ist quatsch. 
Ich lade bei großen Dateien so gut wie immer mit mehr als 3MB/s. 

Bei kleineren Dateien ist mir das dann egal, ob die Datei nun in 10s oder in 120s auf meinem PC landet. 

Aber man kann sagen, dass die Server heutzutage schon viel hergeben und das wird sich auch stetig verbessern. 


Zum Ping: Bei VDSL hat man, soweit ich weiß, immer noch die Fehlerkorrektur. Und deswegen ist der Ping relativ hoch. 
Würde man die Abschalten, hätte ich sicherlich so einen Ping von ca. 15-20ms. Ich empfinde allerdings 30ms auch für in Ordnung. 

Bei DSL 6k gibt es auch kein Fastpath, solang der Anschluss das nicht schon vor einem bestimmten Datum hatte. 
Das hat die Telekom irgendwann mal abgeschafft. Deshalb soll man ja auch die DSL16k Anschlüsse nehmen. 

Dort bedarf es nicht mehr dem Fastpath, warum auch immer. Bei 16+ ist die Fehlerkontrolle aufgrund des TV wieder eingeschaltet.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2011)

Also, DSL16k wäre defintiv "pingschneller" als DSL6k ? Dann sollte ich das mal umstellen. Ich hab nämlich wie gesagt eher mind 50-60ms. Bei dem Test von pingtest.net hab ich 55ms.

Oder gilt das ganze nur, wenn man 16k NEU bestellt, also nicht nur aufrüstet?



ach ja: wird der Ping zum Router oder zum PC gemessen, d.h.: kann auch der Router den Ping erhöhen?


----------



## K3n$! (28. Dezember 2011)

Mach mal folgendes: 

Start --> Ausführen --> cmd --> tracert heise.de [mit Enter bestätigen]

Den kompletten Text hier bitte mal einfügen. 
Wichtig sind die "Hops" und die dazugehörigen Zeiten. 

Alternativ auch mal bitte heise.de anpingen: 

Start --> Ausführen --> cmd --> ping heise.de [mit Enter bestätigen]

Und dann einfach min, max und mittelwert posten. 

Heise.de dient einfach als Referenz.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2011)

von "Hops" steht auch rein gar nix beim tracert-Befehl. Da steht lediglich:


_Routenverfolgung zu heise.de [193.99.144.80] über maximal 30 Abschnitte:_
_  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2    42 ms    42 ms    42 ms  217.0.118.194
  3    43 ms    43 ms    43 ms  87.186.250.146
  4    45 ms    45 ms    85 ms  f-ed4-i.F.DE.NET.DTAG.DE [62.154.14.126]
  5    45 ms    45 ms    45 ms  217.243.218.38
  6    45 ms    57 ms    46 ms  heise2.f.de.plusline.net [82.98.98.106]
  7    45 ms    45 ms    45 ms  redirector.heise.de [193.99.144.80]_
_Ablaufverfolgung beendet._




Beim direkten anpingen steht da 45ms Min und 46ms als Max.


@semox: danke für den Hinweis, hatte es mit STRG+A versucht...


----------



## Semox (28. Dezember 2011)

Rechtsklickt dann auf Makieren^^



Routenverfolgung zu heise.de [193.99.144.80] über maximal 30 Abschnitte:

  1    54 ms    55 ms    57 ms  10.80.192.1
  2    54 ms    54 ms     8 ms  1212A-MX960-01-ae12-1020.siegen.unity-media.net
[80.69.103.225]
  3    57 ms    13 ms    10 ms  1211F-MX960-01-ae1.dortmund.unity-media.net [80.
69.107.169]
  4    12 ms    12 ms    11 ms  1411G-MX960-01-ae8.neuss.unity-media.net [80.69.
107.9]
  5    15 ms    15 ms    15 ms  gi1-15.c1.d.de.plusline.net [194.146.118.16]
  6    15 ms    14 ms    16 ms  heise1.f.de.plusline.net [82.98.98.102]
  7    15 ms    15 ms    16 ms  redirector.heise.de [193.99.144.80]

Ablaufverfolgung beendet.


----------



## ЯoCaT (28. Dezember 2011)

robbe schrieb:


> Es gibt immer mehr Server die solche Bandbreiten hergeben. Mir persönlich wären 50Mbit sogar zu wenig. Ich würde meine 100Mbit down/10mbit up nicht wieder hergeben wollen.


 WTF 10mbit up hast du  was für ping times hast du?


----------



## robbe (28. Dezember 2011)

ЯoCaT;3785409 schrieb:
			
		

> WTF 10mbit up hast du  was für ping times hast du?


 
Ich denke der Ping bewegt sich im normalen Bereich. Zu Heise sinds 20ms und laut Pingtest.net sinds 25ms.


----------



## K3n$! (28. Dezember 2011)

Also: 

@Herbboy: Bei dir sieht es so aus, als hättest du einen ganz normalen Anschluss mit Fehlerkontrolle. 
Durch einen Wechsel auf DSL16k sollte dann im Profil die Fehlerkorrektur abgestellt werden bzw. so angepasst werden, 
dass zum 1. Hop bzw. zum 2. so um die 20ms herauskommen. 

Bei mir sieht das so aus (VDSL50): 


```
Routenverfolgung zu heise.de [193.99.144.80] über maximal 30 Abschnitte:

  1    <1 ms     *       <1 ms  speedport.ip [192.168.2.1] <--- interner Bereich
[B]  2    17 ms     *       17 ms  87.186.224.71[/B] <--- letzte Meile 
  3    34 ms     *       18 ms  87.190.171.198
  4    27 ms     *       62 ms  f-ed4-i.F.DE.NET.DTAG.DE [62.154.14.126]
  5    28 ms     *       28 ms  217.243.218.38
  6    26 ms     *       26 ms  heise2.f.de.plusline.net [82.98.98.106]
  7    26 ms     *       26 ms  redirector.heise.de [193.99.144.80]

Ablaufverfolgung beendet.
```
Übrigens hat man bei VDSL 50 auch 10MBit/s Upload.

Man kann in der Befehlseingabe auch unter Eigenschaften den "Quick-Edit-Modus" einstellen. 
Einfach Text markieren und Rechtsklick. Schon ist der Text im Zwischenspeicher.

Wie das mit dem Profil genau aussieht, könnte hier ja vielleicht mal der Herr von der Telekom beantworten


----------



## dj*viper (28. Dezember 2011)

hab 16k bei 1und1 und mein ping ist ja mal so:

```
Routenverfolgung zu heise.de [193.99.144.80] über maximal 30 Abschnitte:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  fritz.box [192.168.178.1]
  2     8 ms     8 ms     8 ms  87.186.224.207
  3     7 ms     8 ms     8 ms  87.190.189.234
  4     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
  5    15 ms    14 ms    14 ms  217.243.218.38
  6    15 ms    14 ms    15 ms  heise2.f.de.plusline.net [82.98.98.106]
  7    15 ms    14 ms    14 ms  redirector.heise.de [193.99.144.80]
```
trotzdem würd ich sofort auf vdsl 50 oder 100 umsteigen, wenn ich könnte


----------



## robbe (28. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir schaut das so aus:


```
Routenverfolgung zu heise.de [193.99.144.80] über maximal 30 Abschnitte:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  fritz.box [192.168.178.1]
  2     3 ms     3 ms     3 ms  LMB3.hlkomm.net [85.232.1.52]
  3    20 ms    19 ms    19 ms  te3-1.c101.f.de.plusline.net [80.81.192.132]
  4    20 ms    20 ms    19 ms  heise2.f.de.plusline.net [82.98.98.106]
  5    20 ms    20 ms    19 ms  redirector.heise.de [193.99.144.80]

Ablaufverfolgung beendet.
```

Hab jetzt nicht ganz verstanden woran ich erkennen kann, ob Fehlerkorrektur an oder aus ist. Kannst du das nochmal genauer erklären?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2011)

Bei DEN Werten ist die sicherlich nicht an, dafür sind die viel zu gut   Du hast ja zum erten Knotenpunkt (zweiter Wert) einen so kleinen Ping, so was hat manch einer nicht mal von einem PC zum anderen innerhalb seines eigenen Netzwerks ^^ 


@K3n$: danke


----------



## Semox (28. Dezember 2011)

hmm irgendwie sieht das bei mir ganz anders aus.
Warum sind die Anfangswerte so hoch ?
Ich blicke da irgendwie überhaupt nicht durch.
Was bedeuten die einzelnen Werte ?

Wenn ich den Router bzw das Moden so Anpinge hab ich 1ms.
Zu heise.de ca 15ms

```
Routenverfolgung zu heise.de [193.99.144.80] über maximal 30 Abschnitte:
 
  1    54 ms    55 ms    57 ms  10.80.192.1
  2    54 ms    54 ms     8 ms  1212A-MX960-01-ae12-1020.siegen.unity-media.net
[80.69.103.225]
  3    57 ms    13 ms    10 ms  1211F-MX960-01-ae1.dortmund.unity-media.net [80.
69.107.169]
  4    12 ms    12 ms    11 ms  1411G-MX960-01-ae8.neuss.unity-media.net [80.69.
107.9]
  5    15 ms    15 ms    15 ms  gi1-15.c1.d.de.plusline.net [194.146.118.16]
  6    15 ms    14 ms    16 ms  heise1.f.de.plusline.net [82.98.98.102]
  7    15 ms    15 ms    16 ms  redirector.heise.de [193.99.144.80]
 
Ablaufverfolgung beendet.
```


----------



## K3n$! (28. Dezember 2011)

So 100% genau kann ich auch nicht sagen, wie man die Werte deuten muss. 
Da steh ich leider nicht tief genug in der Materie. 

Aber so, wie ich das verstanden habe, ist die letzte Meile wichtig, also hier der 2. Hop. 
Wenn da der Wert unter 20ms ist, hat man keine Fehlerkorrektur / Interleaving. So hab ich das mal irgendwo gelesen.
Danach geht es ja nur noch über Glasfaser vom Anbieter. Und da ist wiederum das Routing wichtig. 

@robbe: Deine Werte sind nahezu perfekt. Bei dir ist eben das Problem, 
dass dein Anbieter die Datenpakete nicht "schnell" genug weiterschicken kann und dass da Zeit liegen bleibt. 
So würde ich das verstehen. Die 3ms sehen allerdings schon sehr sehr gut aus.

@semox: Ich würde bei dir tippen, dass du WLAN oder PowerLAN verwendest. Dadurch ist der interne Bereich eben langsam. 
Die Werte von einer Millisekunde erreicht man, indem man auf Kabel umsteigt.


----------



## Semox (28. Dezember 2011)

K3n$! schrieb:


> @semox: Ich würde bei dir tippen, dass du WLAN oder PowerLAN verwendest. Dadurch ist der interne Bereich eben langsam.
> Die Werte von einer Millisekunde erreicht man, indem man auf Kabel umsteigt.


 
Ich verwende normales Lankabel.
Wenn ich den Router und das Modem anpinge hab ich auch konstant 1ms bzw 0ms.




edit: Wenn ich im Router SPi (irgendwas Firewall mäßiges) aus stelle sind die ersten schritte etwas besser.
Der Ping ist zu Webseiten und servern bleibt allerdings gleich. Direkt am Kabelmodem sind die werte gleich.


```
Routenverfolgung zu heise.de [193.99.144.80] über maximal 30 Abschnitte:

  1     7 ms     8 ms     8 ms  10.80.192.1
  2     9 ms     8 ms     8 ms  1212A-MX960-01-ae12-1020.siegen.unity-media.net
[80.69.103.225]
  3     9 ms     9 ms     8 ms  1211F-MX960-01-ae1.dortmund.unity-media.net [80.
69.107.169]
  4    10 ms    12 ms    11 ms  1411G-MX960-01-ae8.neuss.unity-media.net [80.69.
107.9]
  5    14 ms    13 ms    13 ms  gi1-15.c1.d.de.plusline.net [194.146.118.16]
  6    14 ms    15 ms    13 ms  heise1.f.de.plusline.net [82.98.98.102]
  7    13 ms    17 ms    15 ms  redirector.heise.de [193.99.144.80]

Ablaufverfolgung beendet.
```


----------



## K3n$! (28. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte mich bloß gewundert, warum du in Post #23 so hohe Werte hast. 
Das deutete für mich auf WLAN o.ä. hin.


----------



## Semox (29. Dezember 2011)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich bloß gewundert, warum du in Post #23 so hohe Werte hast.
> Das deutete für mich auf WLAN o.ä. hin.


 

eigentlich sind die7-8ms im 1. schritt ja immernoch zu hoch.
Zudem kenne ich die ip die dort steht nicht.
Router/Modem haben eine andere.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2011)

Benutzt du nen Proxyserver?


----------



## Semox (29. Dezember 2011)

negativ.


----------



## K3n$! (29. Dezember 2011)

Meinst du die hier: 
10.80.192.1 ?


Das ist eine interne IP. Muss also ein Gerät in deinem Netzwerk sein.


----------

